# Having problems with a yaskawa j1000



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I am having difficulty initializing the vfd to start. It is reading my potentiometer but won't start the drive. I believe it to be in REMOTE run and not local but terminals S1 to SC do nothing. 

Anyone have any ideas?

This is temp control wiring by the way, and don't ask about the all blue power wiring ha ha


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

running dummy said:


> I am having difficulty initializing the vfd to start. It is reading my potentiometer but won't start the drive. I believe it to be in REMOTE run and not local but terminals S1 to SC do nothing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> This is temp control wiring by the way, and don't ask about the all blue power wiring ha ha


So you have b1-01 set to "1" for speed control from the analog input terminals?

You have your external pot wired to terminals AC and +V, with the wiper wired to A1?

And you have b1-02 set to "1" for Run command from terminals?

If all of the above are true *and everything else is at the factory default settings*, it should run in Fwd when you close a contact between SC and S1 at the speed selected by the pot.

If it is not, and this VFD was taken out of some other application, someone may have had it programmed differently from the factory defaults and that is getting in your way. It's always a good practice that if you re-use a VFD or buy a used one, ALWAYS start off by resetting everything back to the factory defaults. In this drive, that is parameter A1-01. If you want to use it for a 2-wire control scheme, as it appears you do (maintained contact on S1 to run forward), then you set A1-01 to a value of "2220" and hit Enter. That clears out all other programming and sets up the digital inputs to do what you want.

Even if this was new out of the box, I would do that before deciding this drive is toast. If you do that and it still doesn't work, it's toast.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, looking at your photo more closely it appears as though you may have landed a wire on the wrong terminal!

Your red wire (2nd over from the left), if I assume correctly as being part of the Run command circuit, should have been on SC, it looks like you landed it on S5 right next to it. It appears that you have the pot wires landed in the correct terminals however I of course don't know which one is the wiper, that's really the only one that matters. If the black one is the wiper off of the pot, that is the correct terminal.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the drive in the pic have a fair bit of age on it? 

I don't have much exposure to Yaskawa drives, but I have used their motion controllers. They seem okay.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you for your responses but I got the drive to work. 

I did have one wire on s5 to see if it made a difference. I have since landed it on SC. 

The one dips witch for sink/source was in the wrong spot! Once that was corrected the drive ran fine. 

This was a brand new drive.


----------

